# Meetings > Δοκιμές >  Κανενας για scan???

## arxontas_cs

Μενω Δραπετσωνα και ψαχνω καποιον με ξοπλισμο για να κανουμε ενα scan μπας και μπω και εγω στο δικτιο...οποιος μπορει ας μου πει ευχαριστω

----------

